# Layin' frame in a MKV Rabbit



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

Well, the lowness or lack there of was not cutting it for one of my customers. He got a notch and the car didn't go as low as he wanted. So I told him to pick up AirLifts new Slam struts for the front, and boy am I amazed at how low these go! 

Specs are: 
AirLift Slam Front Struts 
Air House 2 Rears 

The car officially lays the subframe on the ground with still some air in the bags. I am truly amazed at how well the car drives as well. Took it for a test drive when I buttoned everything up and I would be all over these for my MKIV if I didn't have to drill holes in my strut tower.  

Heres what it looked like before. FK coils, with bags over em. Aired out :sly: 









Side by side shot of the bags over coils vs the airlift struts (not much of a height difference) 









Lip is on the ground  









Now that looks a lot better  

















I tried backing the car up aired out and heard the bolt scraping


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looks really good, im also not to crazy about having to drill holes in the strut tower


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!! I literally said that out loud


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

wish airlift would offer a double bellow bag like the mkv slams with no needed drilling in the strut tower, i would be first in line for those.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

looks great mike! new airlifts look to be pretty badass!


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

Mr. Appleton said:


> wish airlift would offer a double bellow bag like the mkv slams with no needed drilling in the strut tower, i would be first in line for those.


 I wouldn't mind drilling if they laid out like these, the current ones are bunk


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Wow what a difference! Sick for sure!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

wow!!! i need a frame notch asap!!!!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

that looks incredible! holy **** that thing lays out...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, looking veddy good!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

damn this sits nicely


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

I heard it from a little birdy that the new Mk4 kits (the "slam kits") will be a double bellow setup :thumb


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

SoCalDubber said:


> I heard it from a little birdy that the new Mk4 kits (the "slam kits") will be a double bellow setup :thumb


 Now if I didnt have to drill my strut towers I would ditch my current setup for em


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

holy smokes


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

nice!! are those 17s?


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

Sick!! I'm ordering some next week!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Good stuff. How's the ride Mike?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

whats so wrong with drilling the strut towers? people do it for strut bars and we notch frames....i dont get it????


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again, Mike! Heres some more pics I took yesterday. Will, thanks for your help as well. Even though it took so long to get em, it was worth the wait!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

corrado_sean2 said:


> whats so wrong with drilling the strut towers? people do it for strut bars and we notch frames....i dont get it????


 x2 ... I rest easy at night knowing my suspension is sitting snug, exactly as I want it.. and it wasn't all that bad to do in the first place!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RaBBiT MKV said:


> Will, thanks for your help as well. Even though it took so long to get em, it was worth the wait!


 I'm glad you like em, sorry for the wait. We're having a hard time keeping any sets on the shelves.


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

that rear is FLUSH!


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

dmoney said:


> nice!! are those 17s?


 Yup, 17s. 



TackeeA3 said:


> Sick!! I'm ordering some next week!!


 Do it! Your car will look sick with these bags!!!


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

corrado_sean2 said:


> whats so wrong with drilling the strut towers? people do it for strut bars and we notch frames....i dont get it????


 Well thing being is I know I will mess up the drilling, and many people that have done it said they had to widen their holes since it was off by very little. 
I dunno its something thats visible and Im not sure I want to chance it. If I had a strut bar then I wouldnt mind to much but thats also what holds me back from getting a strut bar.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Mr. Appleton said:


> I dunno its something thats visible and Im not sure I want to chance it. If I had a strut bar then I wouldnt mind to much but thats also what holds me back from getting a strut bar.


 Mr Appleton, if your car is any indication of the care you put in to doing the modifications, I have zero doubt that you'll have no trouble drilling the three holes. Measure twice, drill once.


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

Where did you get notched?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

Getaway Car said:


> Where did you get notched?


 Jason at MobileOne notched his frame. I gotta talk to a friend of mine he said he got his MKV notched by some shop out in the boonies for $150


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

SoCalDubber said:


> Mr Appleton, if your car is any indication of the care you put in to doing the modifications, I have zero doubt that you'll have no trouble drilling the three holes. Measure twice, drill once.


 Its not so much that I doubt myself, its I the fact I hate adding holes when they really arent needed. I woulda had these a LONG time ago and ditched my current front struts if it werent for the holes. Maybe Ill change my mind one day and just do it.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

holy friggin ball sack!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

looks really good man


----------



## thesimpleS13 (Jun 13, 2009)

wow, very nice!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

You will cut a notch out of your frame for clearance reasons but not put 3 small holes in the strut tower?


----------

